# Wonder weeks and adjusted age



## misspriss

Well, I have NO idea when to expect these famous "wonder weeks" with LO, but I think he is having one. All of a sudden he NEVER wants to sleep and he keeps waking up after a short sleep.

At least I can eventually get him to sleep after lots of work...But since he is 10 weeks old, but 4 weeks adjusted, is this his 4 week wonder week or his 8 week? I could say 4 weeks since he is 4 weeks adjusted, but I wasn't sure?


----------



## ShelbyLC

You go by corrected age for wonder weeks and other developmental milestones, so 4 weeks adjusted. :thumbup:


----------



## AP

Yep, Wonder weeks are done by due date, not date of birth, and this applies to term babies too.

Wonder weeks did not apply to our preemie, i think she was too prem to fit in with them


----------



## misspriss

Well my super awesome calm love easy sleeper turned into a horrible sleeping constant crier almost overnight around 3.5 weeks...I am hoping it is just a "wonder week" and something resembling the baby I had before will be back...but he may just be getting older...


----------



## 1stB4by

This is something I've also wondered about, although our little boy was only 3 1/2 weeks early, his major eating and sleeping spells that generally indicate a growth spurt don't happen at the normal weeks like I've read they do, would this also apply that they would happen from when his due date should have been?


----------



## AP

I honestly think the more prem they are, the more unlikely that wonder weeks would be applicable. 

Eventually i realised the wonder weeks are a bit like horoscopes - you could apply them to life if you wanted to but they could apply any other week too :rofl:


----------

